# 2750 hydraulic leaks



## weshope (Mar 29, 2008)

I have an '86 2750 4wd and have noticed hydraulic fluid leaking from the lower part of the lift arms at the transaxle case. Anyone familiar with replacing these shaft seals? Any advice would be appreciated. I'm hoping it can be fixed without getting inside the rear end.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Wes! I am not real familiar with this area on your machine. You might be able to get a better idea if you look at the parts diagrams on the John Deere Parts website. 

https://jdparts.deere.com


----------



## weshope (Mar 29, 2008)

*draft link arms*

The area that the fluid is coming from is where the draft links attach to the bottom pivots. I cannot find the seal that I need using their site, but I did find a plug that goes in the same hole for tractors that do not have rockshafts. The P/N for the plug is T22653.


----------



## jaheine.1 (Jul 11, 2008)

It is fairly simple to put new seals in tractor.I have replaced them with aftermarket seals and bushings.Drain the oils out of transmission and rear end take lift arms of both sides slide shaft out.If shaft shows wear where seal set replace shaft.I got seal from Boling Machine shop or you go to JD.


----------



## weshope (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks. I found some new aftermarket bushings with double o-ring seals from Mike Francis 816-586-2841. Really helpful and good quality stuff. No more leaks. Only problem I had was finding an inside bearing puller and getting clearance from front end load side braces mounted to transaxle. Harbor freight sells an inside bearing puller for about 1/2 of what everyone else wants and it worked great. Pretty good quality for HF ($45). Other than that, it was a piece of cake. I also took tha opportunity to replace filter and clean out screen while it was empty.


----------



## weshope (Mar 29, 2008)

One other note on my leak. My tractor already had the bigger draft link shaft and the replacement bushings and seals that JD offered in a kit as a fix to the original setup. Get rid of the JD stuff and use Mike's. His is a better design.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Glad to hear you fixed your problem and always good to know about a quality supplier!

Andy


----------



## Misael Morales (Mar 7, 2018)

*I have the same problem, mine is a "90 4wd 2750 my question, do I have to empty all the hydraulics from the back?*


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Misael, welcome to the tractor forum.

The fluid level in the rear end should be well below the point where it is leaking. Is that what you are thinking?


----------

